# Estação Meteorológica de Castelo de Vide



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2009 às 18:37)

Nas minhas deambulações pelo norte alentejano, deparei-me, em Castelo de Vide, com esta estação metereológica, que pertencerá À D.G.S.A., que pesquisei depois ser a Direcção Geral de Serviços Agrícolas, pois não encontro qualquer outro significado para a sigla.
Nem sei se tal direcção ainda existe, mas será que alguém tem conhecimento de onde esses dados vão parar, e se os mesmos são públicos?
Naquela zona deve dar valores interessantes, pois situa-se no Forte, a cerca de 600m de altitude, muito exposta aos elementos...
Aqui ficam as 2 fotos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Ago 2009 às 20:16)

É engraçado, pois ainda há uns dias estive em Castelo de Vide e em nada reparei. 

Passei mesmo na zona mais alta, junto ao forte.

Essa estação, pertencente a uma instituição como essa, não transmite dados visíveis ao público, funciona apenas para informação própria.

Ainda assim, por aquilo que vejo, o material é da Young. 


PS: Só um aparte; há muito que reparo que repetes sistematicamente um erro ortográfico.
Escreve-se meteorológica de *meteoro*(logia) e não metereológica.
A última palavra não existe.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Ago 2009 às 22:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> PS: Só um aparte; há muito que reparo que repetes sistematicamente um erro ortográfico.
> Escreve-se meteorológica de *meteoro*(logia) e não metereológica.
> A última palavra não existe.



Obrigado pela correcção, mas não é um erro sistemático, é um erro ocasional motivado pela rapidez de escrita e distracção... Mas assim não me distraio mais, e logo eu que tenho tanto orgulho na minha ortografia...

A estação, entrando no forte, fica no topo de algo que parece um depósito de água, à direita de quem entra...
Fica bem escondida para quem não a procura, como foi o meu caso, que tropecei nela sem querer...


----------

